# Long Time Lurker



## fto0293 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello TAM,

Been lurking here for a while (since 2018 if you check out my bare-bones profile). While I never had a specific single incident that caused me to end up here, I find that a lot of stuff that gets discussed here seems relevant to my life in one way or another. My life could be a lot worse, don't get me wrong, and I'm lucky in a lot of ways. But for a lot of these things, it's difficult to find people to breach these subjects with IRL.

For the majority of my time here I've never posted. Sometimes due to lack of specific experience on the topic, sometimes due to fear, sometimes because I knew I'd post something I would regret.

However, it was only recently that I realized one must make a new member intro post to successfully post replies. I am a dumbass. So that's why I'm here.

That inauspicious intro aside, hoping that in the future I might be able to contribute in some way to this community.

Thanks,
fto


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- feel free to post and help out or ask questions. As you've seen, lots of good folks here.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

If you have been around here for a year, you know we specialize in Dumbass, so welcome, you are in good company. :grin2:


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Spicy said:


> If you have been around here for a year, you know we specialize in Dumbass, so welcome, you are in good company. :grin2:


That is pronounced "du mas"


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Lostinthought61 said:


> That is pronounced "du mas"


I’m so bad at that, I need to work on my classiness. :grin2:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Spicy said:


> I’m so bad at that, I need to work on my classiness. :grin2:


As my daughters friend use to say (she was a little brat snob) .... That's class with a K


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

